# How do you store your power tools?



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I got my house a little over a year ago. I've accumulated quite a few power tools since then. Tool Buyers Anonymous? :laughing: I was wondering how do you store all of your power tools? On a shelf? In a bin? I'm looking for better ways than my current system, which is on my closet shelves in one of the bedrooms.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What options do you have? Garage ? Basement?

Any of them have cases that are useful?

Mine have three places---

in the truck(Daily users)
On a shelf at my shop entrance(special use tools)
On shelves or in cabinets throughout my shop (sanders,routers and the like)

I'm not your typical homeowner---I do this for a living---


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep my 14' box truck is home to them...sorry for the half shot of truck:laughing::laughingnly picture i have in photo album


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a big one!
Rockstarr---a rolling cart is handy --like a restaurant bus cart---

I've built those for long running jobs---saved setup and cleanup time---


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Where are they stored? Where I can easily get them to where I need them, for example, TONIGHT my car is sitting in the driveway....and my ingersoll 4016 is sitting in the garage with a dump cart containing a 5' railroad bar, shovel, post hole digger, chain saw, various pencils, levels, squares, string, wire cutters, fence staples, etc.....because I am in process of putting in a couple of hundred feet of virginia split rail fence for the wife.

That will soon (hopefully!!) all be put away and things will go back to racks in the barn, shelves in the garage, toolboxes, etc.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

Craigslist often has retired lateral file cabinets for low cost. They can be painted with Rustoleum to any color you want. They'll hold a lot of power tools.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a rolling tool chest, similar to this: http://www.sears.com/craftsman-5-dr...p-00913751000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

Dremel kit, routers, circular saw, sanders all stay in the bottom compartment. 

Then, I have some Gladiator track (with Craftsman locking hooks) mounted on the wall. I hang my recipe saw, and angle grinder from those. 

Table saw and miter saw are too large to store on the wall, unfortunately.

I recommend looking into the track systems. Gladiator, Craftsman Versatrack, Rubbermaid, Lowes K-rail are all great options. I like the gladiator system, since you can hang their cabinets on it. There are lots of accessories available, including shelves, baskets, etc. And, the versatrack accessories work with it.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a small filing cabinet with drawers. Works great.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I store them in the same place so I know where they are. Also have a clipboard on the wall with paper so if someone borrows something I can write it down because I have brothers.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I was considering getting some used kitchen cabinets and hanging them in the garage or building something similar to that, but figured I would ask first in case someone else has better ideas.



oh'mike said:


> What options do you have? Garage ? Basement?
> 
> Any of them have cases that are useful?


I have a garage in front and a storage shed out back. I don't want to keep them in the shed in fear of someone breaking into the shed and taking them. Some have cases, some don't.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

hammerlane said:


> I store them in the same place so I know where they are.


:laughing: That's why mine are currently on the bedroom closet shelves.


----------



## Frozenoem (Jun 4, 2014)

Lateral filing cabinets and tool shed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I have recycled kitchen cabinets from a house flipper.
At the end I built a tall bin so I store long tools like shovels. On top the uppers I store trim lumber and copper pipe, etc.
If you go with cabinets put the uppers up plenty high so you have more room above the bench- for a miter saw for example


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Some of them go in the rollaway box, others go in the table my wood lathe came with. My drill and impact driver hang on a shelf I made that also holds the batteries and charger. 

I'd go take a picture, but I don't wanna.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

r0ckstarr said:


> I was wondering how do you store all of your power tools?
> ...my current system, which is on my closet shelves in one of the bedrooms.


Sounds like it's time to start that two car detached garage project...
with the yard tool shed and the power tool room behind that.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Besides under workbench in basement, I build a vertical rolling platform in my garage. It's a modified version of this:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/31964

Mine just uses pegboard on the outside rather than full plywood sides. (I didn't see the point of the extra weight.) The dolly I used as a base was maybe $14 and the wood maybe $100 all in, with the pegboard being the most expensive component and still leaving a bunch left over for other stuff. Oh, and the draw slides alone were $20 as well. (Because I just had to have the good ones for some stupid reason.)

It took one day to build with pocket hole joinery and a brad nailer to attach the pegboard.

The shelf heights are sized for the power tool boxes I have. In the couple of cases where I don't have cases for the tools, they just sit on a top shelf.

Scott


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I built a 2-story garage......



With lots of cabinet space...



And I still have trouble finding room for my stuff



As they say, "It's never big enough"


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

You can buy a big storage box or a cabinet to store your power tools.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I keep mine in the hard cases they come in that way all the parts and acces. for them are in one place. The ones I use a lot are on shelves in the truck the rest are on shelves either in shop or garage. 

I hate to buy tools that come in the bags, can't stack and take a lot of room side by side.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I keep mine in the hard cases they come in as well. As for the ones that come in bags, well.... those bags end up in my girlfriends possession fairly quick. She was using my yellow Dewalt bag as a gym bag, lol.

I've decided that I am going to either build some cabinets, or find some cheap that'll clean up easily and hang those in the garage.


----------

